# Low Carb/ Antifungal Eating to relieve ibs symptoms



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I was thinking of eating low carb, kinda like from Know the Cause to see if it helps with my symptoms. I have urgent bowel movements, anxiety, fatigue, headaches, and food cravings. I have heard alot about the yeast overgrowth and even if thats not exactly what one has eating this way has helped others feel alot better. Also taking antifungal meds has helped people. I was just wondering if anyone here has tried any of this and if so what did you try and how has it helped with your issues?


----------

